# Relabel to get on amazon



## rltexas1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi

I am looking to sale some shirts on amazon. And they don't want the gildan label on the shirts. 

I already have the shirts and was wondering what the best way to relabel would be?

I don't mind doing the work I just don't know where to start. 

Thanks
Ricardo


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Order some plastisol transfers. Cut out the old label hem, resew the collar, heat press the transfers.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What method are you doing the design, silkscreen? You can do the same method on labels.


----------



## rltexas1 (Apr 24, 2013)

The problem is I already have the shirts. On the next round I may have the printer do it for me .. But for now I need a way to do it myself.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

rltexas1 said:


> The problem is I already have the shirts. On the next round I may have the printer do it for me .. But for now I need a way to do it myself.


Expanding on what treehouse said, if you have a heat press, you can order plastisol transfers and press them in after removing the existing label. 

You actually don't have to remove stitches and sew the collar back. Here is a video on easily removing existing labels with just some scissors. youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0


----------



## rltexas1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Been reading about heat presses. 
I see them range from 100 to 1000+. 
Any heat press recommendations?
And label vendor recommendations?


----------



## adobelvr (Jun 1, 2013)

for labels this company has been great to work with. 
NWTag.com Custom Logo Labels


----------



## rltexas1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Found this post about labels 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Now need to find a machine.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Find a company that does pad printing and have the tag info pad printed into the shirts.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

splathead said:


> Expanding on what treehouse said, if you have a heat press, you can order plastisol transfers and press them in after removing the existing label.
> 
> You actually don't have to remove stitches and sew the collar back. Here is a video on easily removing existing labels with just some scissors. youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0


Great video, thanks...


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Heat Press Inc sells a well price neck tag press that you can also buy on ebay at a reduced price.

Badge label heat press machine


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

If you wanted actual tags you can check out Etsy. Many people on their will make custom labels for you and usually for a good price.


----------

